# Streaming video freezing tonight?



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Bolt basic, 20.7.1, Comcast, HDMI to Samsung TV

This just started tonight out of the blue. Netflix and now Amazon streaming videos freeze with no error message. Rewinding a second or two and then hitting PLAY resumes playback. Happened maybe three times during a Netflix movie. Happened once (so far) at the start of an Amazon movie. 

No other signs of instability.... menus are nice and snappy as is response to the remote. 

I don't think this is an internet or buffering issue since the video just stops without any error or buffering message. 

???

Paul


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

I really like the convenience and speed of the streaming apps built into the bolt but it seems lately there have been stability issues. I regularly have the loading video screen in YouTube.


----------



## MacfanLA (Nov 5, 2010)

pgoelz said:


> Bolt basic, 20.7.1, Comcast, HDMI to Samsung TV
> 
> This just started tonight out of the blue. Netflix and now Amazon streaming videos freeze with no error message. Rewinding a second or two and then hitting PLAY resumes playback. Happened maybe three times during a Netflix movie. Happened once (so far) at the start of an Amazon movie.
> 
> ...


Bizarre - I'm having the EXACT same issue


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I noticed something else last night when I was having the freezing issue. I didn't report it at the time because I was not 100% sure what was normal behavior. If I pressed fast forward or rewind from the frozen state, the timeline would show I was fast forwarding or rewinding but the video remained full screen and frozen. This may be normal behavior in Amazon but in Netflix, it is NOT. Netflix did NOT produce the row of thumbnails that show timeline progress during FF and RW like it does this morning. 

I don't know exactly how the Netflix and Amazon players work.... are they resident on the Bolt or are they remote apps hosted on Netflix and Amazon (or Tivo)? In other words, is it possible for them to change independent of any firmware update from Tivo? With the exception of the occasional buffering issue (which produces an error message) the Netflix and Amazon players have both been 100% forever. Until last night.....

Paul


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

This has been a constant problem for me with Amazon since I first started streaming it on the Bolt about 5 months ago (I do not use Netflix). And the problem with Amazon has gotten MUCH worse in the last week. It has always frozen once or twice in each 1 hour program, but in the past few days, it has been doing it 7 - 10 times for every program!


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Wow I guess I should consider myself lucky then! It has never happened to me until I reported it a couple days ago.

Paul


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I have actually been watching a fair amount of Amazon Video on my Bolt the last few days (versus nothing for several months before that) and have not had any issues, which actually surprised me as my ISP has had issues dropping my connection that have negatively affected computer usage over the same last few days.


----------



## Fyrwaller (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello! Any solutions to this? This is exactly what happens to me. Annoying.

Also Paul


----------



## GoBanjoBoy (Dec 29, 2017)

Fyrwaller said:


> Hello! Any solutions to this? This is exactly what happens to me. Annoying.
> 
> Also Paul


This started happening to me yesterday after I upgraded my Bolt to the new user interface. Both Amazon Video and YouTube freeze up during video playback. Netflix playback seems to be fine.


----------



## Joe Stella (Jan 26, 2018)

There seems to be a lot of folks who have had the same issue with TiVo Bolt freezing while streaming Amazon and Netflix (and maybe others?). When the picture freezes, all that is required is to momentarily hit back and then play and the movie continues to play. This is not a buffering problem as it commences play again immediately. There don't seem to be any fixes to this problem that I've seen posted. My TiVo Bolt was replaced twice due to this problem, but the issue continues. If anyone has a fix, please post it. This has become very annoying. Thanks, Joe


----------

